# Ringspun cotton for plastisol



## jat983 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been told that ringspun cotton, like in the Hanes Beefy T, has a softer fluffy touch. Does this effect the way a heat pressed plastisol transfers will look compared to the combed cotton? Is it just preference?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, plastisol transfers go on ringspun as well as other types of shirts. The look will be identical.


----------



## jat983 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you. That answers my question.


----------

